# Senior Dog's Diet?



## Chef Munky (May 28, 2012)

My Dog Hannah is 15. We've known for a while that she has cancer. The mass is in a bad spot, right on her rib cage. We felt it was better to leave it and her alone and let nature take it's course.

Her weight has dropped considerably in the last month. She will eat some kibble but not much. I've taken over making her meals. She can't eat more than 2 to 4 Tablespoons of food at a time. She becomes distressed.

I've been making her Chicken, Rice, Ground Pork, mixed in with Scrambled Eggs. Hamburger, Bacon. She's fed every few hours around the clock. 

What else can I feed her to help her gain some weight back? Seriously out of ideas here. Wondering if what I've been doing has been nutritionally enough for her.

Thank you

Munky


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

What does your vet say? I know some vets recommend a diet high in veggies for cancer dogs. I have found white fish, sweet potato is something cancer dogs like, as are hard boiled eggs. H_ow _is her quality of life? Does she like cottage cheese? Yogurt?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Oh, Munky.  That is so hard.  My elderly dogs had all lost movement in their back legs, with some doggie Alzheimers mixed in.  No cancer.

Would some protein mix help?  Maybe full-fat Greek yogurt or raw eggs?  Will check online.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> What does your vet say? I know some vets recommend a diet high in veggies for cancer dogs. I have found white fish, sweet potato is something cancer dogs like, as are hard boiled eggs. H_ow _is her quality of life? Does she like cottage cheese? Yogurt?



All he said was make her comfy as possible. Not much we can do. If she sees next month it's only because she wants to. Her Breed Australian/ Lab in her. She's not supposed to have dairy. It makes her itch. We used to call her "Dairy Queen" Life was good if she could swipe a butter wrapper from the trash can. I've been giving her eggs anyways. Salmon is her utmost favorite.I do have some canned Pumpkin, she loves that. Never cared much for veggies. Looks like I'll be headed to the store.

Quality of life? She was doing alright until a few weeks ago when we took her in for her Rabies shot. We were all aware that she had Cataracts. After that she took a dive.
She's now blind. Gets around if the lights are kept on. She freaks out if I'm not around where she can smell me. As long as I keep close she remains calm. She will wander until I go to her and bring her back to her bed.

Someone is always with her. If she needs help finding her way the other dogs step in guides her through the doggy door. Naps often. Once she's had a good nap she does still wants to wrassle with the little one.

Thank you for the suggestions.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2012)

Oh Munky!  I would be tempted to give her what ever she wants.  Some bacon grease would help calorie wise.  Other than that...lots of love.


----------



## pacanis (May 28, 2012)

Mac and cheese is good for adding weight to a dog, but at her age I'd be glad she eats anything. I actually switched from a senior dog food back to a regular adult formula with my eldest a year ago, anticipating that weight drop they all get approaching the end of their time. I don't want to say nutrition is unimportant, but as long as she's eating and happy I'd be satisified.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Oh Munky!  I would be tempted to give her what ever she wants.  Some bacon grease would help calorie wise.  Other than that...lots of love.



+1

Bacon and salmon, maybe with eggs and pumpkin.

So sad.  Dogs just don't last long enough.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Mac and cheese is good for adding weight to a dog, but at her age I'd be glad she eats anything. I actually switched from a senior dog food back to a regular adult formula with my eldest a year ago, anticipating that weight drop they all get approaching the end of their time. I don't want to say nutrition is unimportant, but as long as she's eating and happy I'd be satisified.



Agree, Pac.


----------



## gadzooks (May 28, 2012)

I have a sixteen year old red heeler named Sadie. She is blind with cataract, which I hope to have corrected up at UC Davis. Excellent veterinary school there. She also has a mass on her ribcage, but it seems to all be outside the ribs and gets larger if I give her anything with any kind of sugar in it. That includes corn syrup, so wienie's are taboo. No sugar, the mass shrinks and stabilizes. I've raised her pretty much on Ace Hi premium kibble and some of whatever I eat, supplemented by ground up leftover poultry carcasses, which I reduce in a pressure cooker until the bones soften and grind, mix back in the cooking broth with a handful of fresh flax meal. It sets up in the fridge, and is her primary snack food. She still goes crazy over the squirrels in the oaks, and outdrives her headlights, but she's good in familiar places. I don't re-arrange the furniture. I think if she needed some weight I would add cooked brown rice to her chicken pate. Even now, I occasionally sneak some veggies into it. She also gets Thai grilled salmon occasionally from the local health food store deli. Right now, she and I are splitting a chicken I rolled in OO and cracked pepper and rotisseried. When she was younger I occasionally treated her with a Slim Jim, but stopped when I read the label. Everything in them is OK, I think, except the corn syrup.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

Munky, I'm so sorry. I've been there, done that many times. The thing about dogs that are terminally ill is that they may eat something one day, and you think "good, found the magic food" only to have them not eat it the next day. I would boil chicken liver and make it into a paste...and then make it into a soup...sometimes that was the favorite of the day. Other times it was pasta, other times cottage cheese, other times, hot dogs. Whatever the dog would eat.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 28, 2012)

Munk, I'm glad you posted this. I am particularly concerned about the part where you said the rabies shot started the downfall. I have been worried about my own dog, almost 15 and suffering from "benign" tumors (benign = it will kill him some day but with luck not any day soon, but surgery would likely kill him today). I wonder if it's possible to get a rabies vaccination waiver for very old dogs.

I recall my friends and their dog "Sr. Pepe" (a chihuahua as you might guess) who they fed nothing but cooked chicken wings for the last few years of his life (blind, limited mobility, but they still took him camping often). I don't know how they cooked the chicken. My dog was just a youth at 5-8 years old then.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 28, 2012)

Puppy food is high in calories and fats so it might add some weight.  When our lab got to that stage with her liver problems we fed her baby food or a home made dish of ground meat, mixed veggies, rice or small pasta, and some low sodium broth.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 28, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Munk, I'm glad you posted this. I am particularly concerned about the part where you said the rabies shot started the downfall. I have been worried about my own dog, almost 15 and suffering from "benign" tumors (benign = it will kill him some day but with luck not any day soon, but surgery would likely kill him today). I wonder if it's possible to get a rabies vaccination waiver for very old dogs.
> 
> I recall my friends and their dog "Sr. Pepe" (a chihuahua as you might guess) who they fed nothing but cooked chicken wings for the last few years of his life (blind, limited mobility, but they still took him camping often). I don't know how they cooked the chicken. My dog was just a youth at 5-8 years old then.



It would be great if Animal Control would issue waiver's to the Senior's. What I got was a notice the rabies were due now. To avoid a penalty please send proof that it's been done. But hey, The Department Of Health has to have their money. Regardless of the costs to the pets lives and owners. I've yet to recieve any of the dogs tags. They are still illegal, can and will be picked up by Animal Control without them. Oh, and were stuck with the late fees and fines.

It would be nice if the waiver starts when your dog turns 10. @10 some do start having health issues that a rabies shot wouldn't help anyways. It's all just fluff.

This time around all 3 of my dogs had the same shots, same day. Hannah is the only one that's taken it this way. It was a week for her to fully go blind. She was happy, more playful then she is today. Now we can't even get her to walk out the front door have a smell around. 

Munky.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 28, 2012)

Well I paid the fees and he had the shots for about 13 years. I don't currently have any official residence so my dog isn't registered or shot, and he has my phone number on his collar (not that I expect him to be anywhere without me). I guess if he gets loose  and gets snagged then I'll have to face Animal Control, and maybe get him shot to get him out. He has gotten loose exactly once in the last 13 years, and a neighbor a block away phoned me from the info on his tag.

I'd rather leave my car keys on the hood in a public parking lot than take any chance my beloved dog could get out without me on the other end of his leash.

(Actually I've kept up his other shots. Rabies is every 3 years. I think end of this year he is due.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 28, 2012)

Have you reported this to the vet?  Maybe that lot of rabies shots are causing problems with other dogs.  I'm so sorry...


----------



## Chef Munky (May 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have you reported this to the vet?  Maybe that lot of rabies shots are causing problems with other dogs.  I'm so sorry...



No I haven't reported it yet.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> It would be great if Animal Control would issue waiver's to the Senior's. What I got was a notice the rabies were due now. To avoid a penalty please send proof that it's been done. But hey, The Department Of Health has to have their money. Regardless of the costs to the pets lives and owners. I've yet to recieve any of the dogs tags. They are still illegal, can and will be picked up by Animal Control without them. Oh, and were stuck with the late fees and fines.
> 
> It would be nice if the waiver starts when your dog turns 10. @10 some do start having health issues that a rabies shot wouldn't help anyways. It's all just fluff.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that. In Canada, veterinarians can issue waivers if a dog's health is such it would be compromised. I quit vaccinating my dogs around the age of 9-10. My Newfoundland had autoimmune issues and was only given a rabies vac at 4 mo and again at 12 mo. At 16 mo. is when we discovered his a/i issue. Some folks have the titers done and only boost when the titer shows it is needed. My own vet's rabies titer remained unchanged for more than 11 years (rabies vax, for humans, hurts by the way and requires 3 shots). Here, if a dog bites s/one and doesn't have a current rabies vaccine, the dog can be put under home quarantine. All of you with sr. dogs, I'd ask my vet if a waiver could be issued instead of vaccinating sr. dogs (or cats).


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Chef Munky said:
			
		

> No I haven't reported it yet.
> :


 This may or may not be of help:


http://www.dogs4dogs.com/blog/2009/10/08/protecting-dogs-from-vaccine-reactions/


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> All of you with sr. dogs, I'd ask my vet if a waiver could be issued instead of vaccinating sr. dogs (or cats).



I'll do that. My beloved will be 15 by the time it becomes an issue. Isn't that like 105 years old in human terms? (assuming 1 human year = 7 dog years)


----------



## Dawgluver (May 28, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> I'll do that. My beloved will be 15 by the time it becomes an issue. Isn't that like 105 years old in human terms? (assuming 1 human year = 7 dog years)



There's actually a different formula. For the first few years, 1 year =7 dog years.  After that, it pretty much levels out, and your dog is not as old as was previously thought.  Little dogs are old at 12, big dogs at 8, or around there.  Our neighbor's big hound is 15 1/2, and still going strong!  Beagle is 7, and doing well.  My mom's nasty cocker lived almost 20 years, her Setter made it to 17.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 28, 2012)

Awwww Dawgy,

No it wasn't upsetting to me at all. It was extremely helpful. Thank you. I was going to post back that yes she to did break out in hives. I assumed the hot spots where she's been chewing was because I've been feeding her eggs. Also thought her light case of lethargy later that night was caused by sheer exhaustion. Hannah is a high anxiety girl. She hates car rides. We don't push the issue with her unless we have to. Like in this case.

The article though I thought was geared more towards the toy pups. Did have side effect information that was for all dog breeds. Haven't finished reading the whole thing. Made Han Tri tip for dinner, she was ready to eat. I'll get back to it.

I do appreciate everyone's advice on what to feed her. At least I know to keep her on what her body can handle from day to day. Your right CW.. She's getting picky. 

Doubt seriously the vet can do anything for her now. It's too late. The damage has been done.

When I talked with Animal Control about the licenses, I did mention that Hannah did have cancer. I wasn't told anything about a waiver. Just got a warning about late fees. She absolutely had to have that shot. I don't think waiver's even exist here. I think if it shows on the books that yes this dog has been with this owner for such and such a time, we should be given that right to choose our own pets road. Not the standard generic law.

Munky.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 28, 2012)

Well yeah I of course knew that there's no real formula. I never gave it any thought when my dog adopted me but I realize now that he's little (a bit under 20#) and that little dogs live longer on the average. Now I'm glad of it. He's still old but I hope we'll be together at least a few more years.

Funny thing, that damned dog gets cuter every year!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 29, 2012)

Munky, do you have to vaccinate?  Are the pups out wandering the 'hood, or are they indoor dogs?  If they're all elderly, then I would question the need.


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2012)

(((Munky))) I have no idea what to say. I know I was devastated when my vet told me that my 15 year old, snarky cat, Sucha, had cancer and she didn't recommend treatment.

I hope you and Hannah have as many happy days together as possible.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 29, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Munky, do you have to vaccinate?  Are the pups out wandering the 'hood, or are they indoor dogs?  If they're all elderly, then I would question the need.



They have no desire to wander the hood. To them that kind of thing is for the baddy Pit Bulls that run rampant around here. My dogs know not to step onto the sidewalk. They catch themselves back up and stay in the yard. 

Hannah is our only mature lady. The other 2 are younger.

It's the law here that to license your pets they have to have have the rabies shot. No certificate, no license. Boosters are optional.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 29, 2012)

Chef Munky said:
			
		

> They have no desire to wander the hood. To them that kind of thing is for the baddy Pit Bulls that run rampant around here. My dogs know not to step onto the sidewalk. They catch themselves back up and stay in the yard.
> 
> Hannah is our only mature lady. The other 2 are younger.
> 
> It's the law here that to license your pets they have to have have the rabies shot. No certificate, no license. Boosters are optional.



Poor sweet Hannah.  Like she's going to bite someone.  Or gum them.  Or see them.

We hesitate to walk Beagle along the river, as we live out of town.  There was a big stink with a lady walking her two well-behaved Shitzus along the river,  the cops confiscated the dogs as they didn't have city licenses, though all their shots were up to date.  I have a feeling someone stays up late thinking of stupid laws!

Give Hannah an extra hug from me!


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Poor sweet Hannah.  Like she's going to bite someone.  Or gum them.  Or see them.
> 
> We hesitate to walk Beagle along the river, as we live out of town.  There was a big stink with a lady walking her two well-behaved Shitzus along the river,  the cops confiscated the dogs as they didn't have city licenses, though all their shots were up to date.  I have a feeling someone stays up late thinking of stupid laws!
> 
> Give Hannah an extra hug from me!


We have a hoity toity, fairly wealthy, town here called Westmount. It is surrounded by Montreal. You have to get a special non-resident license to walk your dog there! They have the best dog parks and don't want non-residents using them. (In spite of the fact that there isn't one hospital in Westmount, they use the ones in Montreal and they didn't want a Metro station. They gave in and allowed one Metro station located at the Westmount / Montreal border, to have an exit in Westmount.)


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 29, 2012)

Wow, that's snooty! I guess 'Merica doesn't have a lock on being snooty, nor the Brits.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 30, 2012)

I've done just about everything when it comes to finding s/thing a dog would eat--I've used buttermilk to entice a dog who ate maggoty kibble out of a pot (to get her to actually eat decent food) to thinning baby food meat so that I could make a gruel out of it. Foods that dogs have eaten:

buttermilk on top of stuff
yogurt
sardines
canned Mackerel
pasta
cheese grated on top of stuff
salmon
tuna
ground beef
hot dogs
cottage cheese
chicken liver
beef liver
ground meats
homecooked variety foods
boiled chicken or turkey


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 4, 2012)

*Update: Vet's In Deep S!*

Sorry for the late update. I've been nothing but a Yo-Yo, Hannah's Yo-Yo lately. She's resigned herself to accept help from the pack. I think it's been somewhat of a relief & comfort to her that were all here. Our other 2 dogs only leave her side briefly now. They know what's going on.
We've managed to get her to eat a little more. Keeping her diet to soft foods only, but frequently. If she gets lost on the patio she just lays down. We don't let her outside anymore unless she's on a leash. In all honesty I doubt she will be here next week.

I called the SPCA today asking where all the dogs new tags were. I was informed that they only received the certificate for 1 dog. I paid for 3, they haven't according to them received a dime. My bank account says differently. I'll deal with that problem later.

This is where she got testy. Mind you it wasn't geared towards me. She's now going after our Vet. May God help him. I told her what happened with Hanney. Whoa! She couldn't believe it. According to her it's NOT the SPCA's responsibility to inform owners of senior pets of the side effects of the Rabies Vaccine. 
It's souly  by law the Vet's responsibility. Only the Vet is allowed to give the shots, between a certain time of day. Usually morning/ afternoon. Our Vet not only failed to tell us, but he offed the job to his assistants. He was ticked that he had to be elsewhere and he was running late. My dogs were first in the office. Last to leave. We waited over 3 hours. 
Had that Man any conscience at all Hannah would have been able to be exempt from the rule. All that Moron had to do was write a note stating that because of her health she's exempt. She told me that would have been totally acceptable. Put on the books as still legal. I didn't even need to trick Han to get her in the truck and stress her out at all! That's what I did.

She told me she was very sorry about Hannah. That after she was finished with me she was personally going to call that Vet herself. As she put it "I'll make this right for you. Hannah's a lucky dog to have a home like yours."

So he's not only going to have his chops busted by the county for Hannah. He's most likely got himself an investigation to how he runs his office. Sweet justice isn't much of a comfort right now. But hey if spares some kid their pets it's been well worth mentioning.

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, what an ordeal, Munky.  Hope some justice gets done.  This was ridiculous, poor Hannah.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> Sorry for the late update. I've been nothing but a Yo-Yo, Hannah's Yo-Yo lately. She's resigned herself to accept help from the pack. I think it's been somewhat of a relief & comfort to her that were all here. Our other 2 dogs only leave her side briefly now. They know what's going on.
> We've managed to get her to eat a little more. Keeping her diet to soft foods only, but frequently. If she gets lost on the patio she just lays down. We don't let her outside anymore unless she's on a leash. In all honesty I doubt she will be here next week.
> 
> I called the SPCA today asking where all the dogs new tags were. I was informed that they only received the certificate for 1 dog. I paid for 3, they haven't according to them received a dime. My bank account says differently. I'll deal with that problem later.
> ...


I'm so sorry that the first person you spoke with at AC did not realize/mention this. And, that your vet did not. For everyone reading this thread who has a pet who will s/day be a sr, please remember this and talk with your vet about it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 4, 2012)

Next time I have to provide a rabies certificate for my almost 15 year old dog I'm going to visit the vet first and discuss this issue before I have him vaccinated.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Next time I have to provide a rabies certificate for my almost 15 year old dog I'm going to visit the vet first and discuss this issue before I have him vaccinated.


+1


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 9, 2012)

*What To Say?*

Hannah took a turn for the worst yesterday. She refused all food. Couldn't keep water down.

Last night around 1am she had a seizure, a few minutes later another one. The kids told my husband, Get Mom up!

I can't talk right now about the details. We lost Hannah this morning.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read that Munky (((hugs))). RIP Hannah.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 9, 2012)

So sad to hear this, Munky.  Hannah had a good life, and was much beloved, RIP.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 9, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> Hannah took a turn for the worst yesterday. She refused all food. Couldn't keep water down.
> 
> Last night around 1am she had a seizure, a few minutes later another one. The kids told my husband, Get Mom up!
> 
> I can't talk right now about the details. We lost Hannah this morning.


I am so very sorry, Munky. As I have experienced that exact sort of thing many times, I know how very stressful that is and the feeling of not being able to do anything. However, to die in the presence of those who love you and in the arms of someone who loved you, and you loved, well, I can't think of a better way to go. Take good care and think of all the happy times you had together. As I recall, Hannah was 15, and it was only this last little while that wasn't good time in dog time. Don't dwell on this, grab a happy memory and celebrate all the love and good times.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hannah!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2012)

Munky, I am so sorry but glad that Hannah had you and the family around her.  My thoughts and prayers for you and yours.


----------



## Claire (Jun 9, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.  In the past 5 years I've had to put two geriatric doggies down, and many tears were shed.  Well, on occasion, tears are still shed.


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 10, 2012)

So sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind words. That little girl certainly had many friends that loved her dearly. You guys fed her well. Whoever put up the 40 clove crock pot chicken recipe. Thank you. She loved that! Our butcher offered a spot on his land for her final resting place. As he put it she's always welcome here.

It was rough on all of us watching her go. The longest 6 hours of my life! We were told after the first seizure she was gone. Felt nothing. We were hoping that when she went that it would happen in her own home. It was. She was in her bed listening to all the guys talk about cigars. Enjoying the smell of them.

When it happened, we tried like hell to keep her calm. It took all 3 of them to move her around keep her safe as possible while we watched the clock to get her in to the emergency vet.

Were thankful that we had her and her sweet unconditional love for 15 years. She might have been an abused shelter dog when we adopted her. With love from all of us, you never would have known that to meet her.

Were having her cremated, picked out the same box that we did for our Shepard. The girls ashes will be spread in their special spot. They loved that particular flower bed. Especially Hannah. Those were her flowers.

Thank you all again for all your extremely helpful advice. This is who you all helped. Thought you might like to see.

My new couch. Promise NOT to eat this one Heh, She looks like she was contemplating something wicked. 







Psyched you out! Didn't I Mom?!






Quick kiss from her brother. They knew I was making them dinner.






Enjoying the view of her flower bed.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 10, 2012)

What a sweetness.  Thanks for the pics and update, Munky.  Glad Hannah got gourmet meals for her last days, so happy she had you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, Munky!  A special dog.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm faced with the decision to bring a dog in to the vet and letting her go. I made the decision for the last two to go naturally--but this one is having problems breathing--she was treated for hw. I am not happy about this--the heat is hard on her.And I don't know if I can do another "natural" death. It is time--but her time is not today--she could get through the summer and I am willing to take her there...but her breathing drives me crazy.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm faced with the decision to bring a dog in to the vet and letting her go. I made the decision for the last two to go naturally--but this one is having problems breathing--she was treated for hw. I am not happy about this--the heat is hard on her.And I don't know if I can do another "natural" death. It is time--but her time is not today--she could get through the summer and I am willing to take her there...but her breathing drives me crazy.


Hard choices.

What is "hw"?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 13, 2012)

heart worm ...  I think


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup--hw is heartworm. She came up as an 'unadoptable' rescue from North Carolina in 2004, treated in 2003. She's about 12, which is old for a Saint.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2012)

Is she in pain?  Can she move around, go outside?  Sometimes it comes down to quality of life.  Poor baby, it's always a hard decision.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Is she in pain?  Can she move around, go outside?  Sometimes it comes down to quality of life.  Poor baby, it's always a hard decision.


She moves around, she eats, goes outside. The problem is that she can hardly breathe when the weather is hot. I have had to make this call many times. Her QoL is still good--she doesn't go for walks, obviously, but she does come out to the farm and she really would like to catch one of the chickens.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> She moves around, she eats, goes outside. The problem is that she can hardly breathe when the weather is hot. I have had to make this call many times. Her QoL is still good--she doesn't go for walks, obviously, but she does come out to the farm and she really would like to catch one of the chickens.



Lots of folks are on oxygen. Wonder if there's something similar for dogs.  Or maybe an equivalent med for canine COPD/asthma inhaler?  Hmm.  Maybe a bronchodialator. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 13, 2012)

There are bronchodialators used with dogs. I have sent an email to my friend, the vet, and will give her a call if I don't hear from her before Saturday (when the temps go up again). I probably have to load the gal in the car and make the 2.5 hour trip from the farm, but I can do that Friday. I'm loading the dogs and going to the other house in the City anyway, so I can leave the other dogs there while I continue on.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't heard back from my friend (and Isabelle's vet) yet. She (Isabelle) is not having nearly as much trouble breathing since the humidity and heat broke. I have a cool mat dog bed--thought I'd set that up for tomorrow. The weekend is supposed to be hot. And, I'll be kicking on the a/c. For my sr dogs with mobility issues, winter was always a worry--we built a ramp, covered the deck with straw, and so many things for them to get them to the summer. This one is the reverse--it is the heat that is an issue--and no, shaving her is not the answer. I won't go into why that doesn't really make a difference. She is a light-coated "smruffy" Saint (not really a smooth coat, not really a rough coat).


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 15, 2012)

CW,

Would a Nebulizer help her at all? Nebulizer compressor system - OptionHome - Respironics - OutpatientMD - Nebulizer compressor system - OptionHome

We, well I should say I. Bought a Guinea pig, ($26.00) she was all cute and such. Can't take me to PetCo either... Anyways, she developed pneumonia. We took her to an Avian Vet.. We were told that they usually don't live through something like that. But we had to try. Asked the Vet to do what she could. A few days with the Vet a $1.000.00 + bill later. She got over it. Outlived all the rest. I think she was like 5 maybe 6 years old.

Her home treatment she had to have her antibiotic shots and be placed in a box for her Nebulization treatment twice a day for 30 minutes. All we had to do was measure out the meds and let the steam do it's thing.

It really did help her with her breathing, weezing. I paid well over $150.00 for that piece of equipment. It was used to boot. You can find them online cheaper.

Maybe your vet could prescribe a liquid inhaler for her. If you have a crate, probably do. She could have her treatments in that. Ask your Vet friend if that's a possibility for her.

Munky.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 15, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> CW,
> 
> Would a Nebulizer help her at all? Nebulizer compressor system - OptionHome - Respironics - OutpatientMD - Nebulizer compressor system - OptionHome
> 
> ...


Crate is not a problem, I have both wire and vari kennels that she likes. Hmmmm....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just thought I'd let you know Isabelle is still with us. She's been coming to my house in the City when the weather is hot and humid--the central air seems to help re: her breathing. She is currently sleeping at my feet. She's had some bad days this summer with the heat, but so far, she's had more good days than bad. Her days are numbered--but she's been on borrowed time for about 18 months. She's happy, eating, still geriatric re: walking, but the ramp helps, as do the mats. And, there are times when her breathing makes me want to run the other direction. She tried to chase one of the new girls (hens) today. Isabelle couldn't catch her, but that didn't stop her from trying.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

I had to run out this afternoon to get chicken food, etc. I left--it was bright and sunny. I left Isabelle in the living room, thought I closed the gate to the basement...a thunderstorm came up while I was gone. I got home, no Isabelle. I assumed the DH picked her up on his way home from his client. I didn't think anything about it. I fed Cliff in his crate in the basement, went about various things. I got an email from the DH (remember--no phone line) responding to mine where I said that I assumed he'd picked her up. 

DH: "What do you mean, I picked up Isabelle?"

ME: "You better be joking!"

After I hit send, I jumped up and checked in the shower, the tub...no Isabelle. I went downstairs, and there she was by the woodstove. How she got down the stairs, I don't want to know. 

I managed to get all 130 lb of her back upstairs using a couple of towels to support her (which my back will thank me for tomorrow). She was a bit thirsty, but other than that, she was fine. I have no idea where she was hiding when I fed Cliff. She sure wasn't in front of the wood stove which is about 5 feet from Cliff's crate. But, that does explain why the floor was wet by the backdoor. I thought "gosh, I know I walked through a couple of puddles at the feed store, but didn't think my feet were that wet..."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2012)

Poor baby!  Storm must have really scared her.  You are a good Auntie!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

Awww, poor puppy!  Poor CWS!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor baby!  Storm must have really scared her.  You are a good Auntie!


She got a special dinner--scrambled eggs, some ground veggies, pasta. She's happy--snoring at my feet. She has always been very nervous/afraid re: storms. I think that is how she ended up wandering the streets of Raleigh, NC, hw positive. She came up here because a friend who was doing Saint rescue in Raleigh had 12 in--several of which were in boarding kennels. I offered to take one...that one was Isabelle. Several volunteers transported her for me to northern NY. 

She was named after the gal's grandma. I'sa Southern Belle is her full name. And yes, she talks with a southern accent (and when we talk to her, we talk that way). And, she channels. Her grammar isn't great. She's got a Ph.D. (she's a philosophy dog). She's a trooper. When she was younger, she could climb trees, escape from every crate I put her in, jump out an open window in the car..."Would the person who owns a brown and white big dog come to the garden center" (a page I heard more than once in the Spring when I'd take her with me to get plants). She flunked obedience class (the first time--this wasn't good--I was an instructor). She was the demo dog in class 4 years later. 

She snores, she drools, she is funny looking (a puppy mill Saint), but I love her dearly. But then, I've been told I snore, and sometimes drool, and am funny looking at times...

A friend did two paintings of my dogs for my B'day one year:

James Talmadge Art

Original Art - Mixed Media - Dogs. 

This is something I have in common with Martin Sheen and Brooke Shields--I have paintings by James. But mine are special--they were the first dog paintings he ever did and he did them for my B'day. Isabelle is the one who looks as if she's in a wind tunnel in the 2nd painting (mostly white face), smudge-spot on her eye.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 31, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> She got a special dinner--scrambled eggs, some ground veggies, pasta. She's happy--snoring at my feet. She has always been very nervous/afraid re: storms. I think that is how she ended up wandering the streets of Raleigh, NC, hw positive. She came up here because a friend who was doing Saint rescue in Raleigh had 12 in--several of which were in boarding kennels. I offered to take one...that one was Isabelle. Several volunteers transported her for me to northern NY.
> 
> She was named after the gal's grandma. I'sa Southern Belle is her full name. And yes, she talks with a southern accent (and when we talk to her, we talk that way). And, she channels. Her grammar isn't great. She's got a Ph.D. (she's a philosophy dog). She's a trooper. When she was younger, she could climb trees, escape from every crate I put her in, jump out an open window in the car..."Would the person who owns a brown and white big dog come to the garden center" (a page I heard more than once in the Spring when I'd take her with me to get plants). She flunked obedience class (the first time--this wasn't good--I was an instructor). She was the demo dog in class 4 years later.
> 
> She snores, she drools, she is funny looking (a puppy mill Saint), but I love her dearly. But then, I've been told I snore, and sometimes drool, and am funny looking at times...



Match made in Heaven...


----------

